# cwd help please



## tippypilot (Dec 9, 2011)

is this size viv ok for a young cwd Width: 79 cm
Depth: 39 cm
Height: 79 cm


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

personally ide go bigger (deeper), the height is the most important because they love to climb, more arboreal than terrestrial lol...

oh and:welcome:
p.s can u do things in inches plz LMAO


----------



## tippypilot (Dec 9, 2011)

31/16/31 inches lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

For a water dragon, I would not go any less than 4ft in height.
Bigger is better though.

For a younger baby, the enclosure you have would be fine, but it will need upgrading in a few months.: victory:


----------



## tippypilot (Dec 9, 2011)

i know got a baby one in it xmas out of way then a new one. custom made to match furniture


----------



## tippypilot (Dec 9, 2011)

ps how do i upload a pic to show you


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

tippypilot said:


> 31/16/31 inches lol


wicked cheers: victory:
and as said by salazare, the higher the better, in a few months just buy a new one that'll do it for life, so much easier than keep upgrading lol... mines going in a 4x2x4ft soon:mf_dribble:
hope u the best with her/him? there wonderfull lizards.. prefer to be in a pair or trio thou tbh.


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

tippypilot said:


> ps how do i upload a pic to show you


photobucket account, then copy paste the IMG code:2thumb:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

sn8ks4life said:


> wicked cheers: victory:
> and as said by salazare, the higher the better, in a few months just buy a new one that'll do it for life, so much easier than keep upgrading lol... mines going in a 4x2x4ft soon:mf_dribble:
> hope u the best with her/him? there wonderfull lizards.. prefer to be in a pair or trio thou tbh.


 
I am saving up for a 48"x48" AX vivexotic for my lot.
Should be good 
I could buy one now, but that means il have to go without booze over xmas! I don't think so lol.

and at my end just as i typed xmas it started to snow lmao.


----------



## tippypilot (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I am saving up for a 48"x48" AX vivexotic for my lot.
> Should be good
> I could buy one now, but that means il have to go without booze over xmas! I don't think so lol.
> 
> and at my end just as i typed xmas it started to snow lmao.


yea sweet as bub they'll love that and unlucky, i hate the snow and x mas.. its only the booze that makes it bareable:/ hehe.. especially when it turns to slippery ice LMAO..


----------



## tippypilot (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## tippypilot (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

thats great for a little water dragon 
will need upgrading in a few months though.

As for xmas and booze, the booze is the only part I like.


----------



## tippypilot (Dec 9, 2011)

same lol but two kids aswell hence viv lock. got the cube from ikea and glass cut first try though and was chuffed. next one im going big lol. and making my own water/fish tank for a 3rd of bottom size all insparation off here lol


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

tippypilot said:


> same lol but two kids aswell hence viv lock. got the cube from ikea and glass cut first try though and was chuffed. next one im going big lol. and making my own water/fish tank for a 3rd of bottom size all insparation off here lol


looks awesome dude done well:2thumb:
yea they love to swim, if you make a tank for the bottom of its new viv put a filter in there like in a fish tank to keep the water moving, they prefer running water, and make the tank of water easy to remove cos they love to crap in it:lol2:
all in all nice one


----------



## tippypilot (Dec 9, 2011)

yeah was going to been looking into small preformed ponds which could build in to floor with pumps filters etc like as a floating floor if know what i mean


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice little water dragon you got their and have you got a link for the place you got that and Sal your lying it isn't snowing yet cause you live in the amazon rain forest and me and sn8ks4life aren't gunna get snow untill january/february.
LOL.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> Nice little water dragon you got their and have you got a link for the place you got that and Sal your lying it isn't snowing yet cause you live in the amazon rain forest and me and sn8ks4life aren't gunna get snow untill january/february.
> LOL.


I took part of he amazon rainforest home with me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

The Ax48 is really worth its money if you ask me! heres a pic or two of my Ax48 for my CWD :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

wilko92 said:


> The Ax48 is really worth its money if you ask me! heres a pic or two of my Ax48 for my CWD :2thumb:
> image
> image


show off!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> show off!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 <3 you too :2thumb:


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

i would agree the ax48 is a good sized tank, but once mine reaches adulthood hes comming out of the ax48 and going into a 6x4x2.5 hxlxd


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

^Nothing against you.
Need to get something straight how come most people say that the minimum size for a water dragon is 6 foot and an iguana can live in an 8 foot inclosure, i don't understand it and an iguana can reach double the length.


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> ^Nothing against you.
> Need to get something straight how come most people say that the minimum size for a water dragon is 6 foot and an iguana can live in an 8 foot inclosure, i don't understand it and an iguana can reach double the length.


 Well by saying what you've said it pretty obvious, its BS they could live in 3ftx3ftx2ft sals told me before that some one upgraded there CWD enclosuer ans it got all stressed and got ill, asoon as he put it back in his 4x2x2 viv he come back to life if that makes sence... basically read your animal if it benafits fromt he extra space and you can provide it then do it. but the general rule is bigger is better


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

wilko92 said:


> Well by saying what you've said it pretty obvious, its BS they could live in 3ftx3ftx2ft sals told me before that some one upgraded there CWD enclosuer ans it got all stressed and got ill, asoon as he put it back in his 4x2x2 viv he come back to life if that makes sence... basically read your animal if it benafits fromt he extra space and you can provide it then do it. but the general rule is bigger is better


Yeah i understand that but some people say that 6foot is the smallest you can have for 1 water dragon but yet again you can keep an adult iguana in an 8 foot inclosure.
Just down to personal preference.


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> Yeah i understand that but some people say that 6foot is the smallest you can have for 1 water dragon but yet again you can keep an adult iguana in an 8 foot inclosure.
> Just down to personal preference.


people blow things out of preportion 
im only planning on putting mine into a 6ft viv because i have plans for a wall of aboreal vivs and id like them all to be identical
but if my CWD doesnt like his 6ft viv then his 4ft will be waiting for his return


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> Yeah i understand that but some people say that 6foot is the smallest you can have for 1 water dragon but yet again you can keep an adult iguana in an 8 foot inclosure.
> Just down to personal preference.


 Well who ever says that needs to go back to the drawing board... my 4x4x2 will have 2 CWD in there soon enough im sure ive seen some one with the Ax36 3ft lomng 4ft tall 2ft deep i think and that was fine! just dont belive EVERY thing you read... unless evidence is there to support it :2thumb:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

iDomino said:


> people blow things out of preportion
> im only planning on putting mine into a 6ft viv because i have plans for a wall of aboreal vivs and id like them all to be identical
> but if my CWD doesnt like his 6ft viv then his 4ft will be waiting for his return


I wasn't pointing any finger's at you but i just read on here that people say that 6 foot is the minimum size and good on ya if your building a wall of aboreal vivarium's would like to see how that come's out looking like.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

wilko92 said:


> Well who ever says that needs to go back to the drawing board... my 4x4x2 will have 2 CWD in there soon enough im sure ive seen some one with the Ax36 3ft lomng 4ft tall 2ft deep i think and that was fine! just dont belive EVERY thing you read... unless evidence is there to support it :2thumb:


Yeah i don't it just goes down to the owner in the end someone had ago at me before for keeping my almost 3 year old corn in a 60cm high and 45cm by 45cm exo terra but she like's it in their but i will be getting her a bigger and wooden vivarium sometime soon but i just aquired some baby crestie's(2) and they will have it when their bigger and i think the same person had ago at me about my corn eating medium mice they said to me it should be eaing jumbo mice by now LOL i don't want to be killing my corn inside LOL. she will be eating large soon though as she ate 3 the other day she would of took 4 though but maybe after christmas now though.


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> I wasn't pointing any finger's at you but i just read on here that people say that 6 foot is the minimum size and good on ya if your building a wall of aboreal vivarium's would like to see how that come's out looking like.


yeah i know i just wanted to get my plans out there :lol2:
it wont be for a while though me and the missus are looking to move out so were gonna rent for a while first and i dont wanna do it until we have our own place not somewhere rented
and the wall will be filled with aboreal monitors :no1:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

iDomino said:


> yeah i know i just wanted to get my plans out there :lol2:
> it wont be for a while though me and the missus are looking to move out so were gonna rent for a while first and i dont wanna do it until we have our own place not somewhere rented
> and the wall will be filled with aboreal monitors :no1:


Well at least you have it all planned out of what your gunna do,
the best way for it.


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> Well at least you have it all planned out of what your gunna do,
> the best way for it.


considering the price of the beasties i wanna out in it i HAVE to plan


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> ^Nothing against you.
> Need to get something straight how come most people say that the minimum size for a water dragon is 6 foot and an iguana can live in an 8 foot inclosure, i don't understand it and an iguana can reach double the length.


 
Bigger is always better for most animals, but when you are looking at the minimum requirement for any anima,l size enclosures should not be made species specific.

I find that alot of the minimum requirements mentioned for most animals are mitigated and has became hugely exagerated to some point over the years.

Last night I read a caresheet that claimed an adult male iguana can reach 8ft in legnth, I have yet to meet or see an iguana past 5.5ft, and not to blow my own trumpet but I have seen quite a few iggys. 

Not all animals do well inside large encloisures.
I have seen an iguana being kept in nothing else than a 4ft high enclosure based on its preference, and overall health, it had MBD, placing it into a highe enclisure would be asking for trouble.

One of my water dragons prefers being in a 3ft high enclosure, I tried putting him into a larger one and he stoped eating and went black with stress, this was based on him being brought up in a fish tank, so again, the minimum requirement has failed to be of any use.
Whereas my other 2 are quite happy to be as high as they want, it is using common sense and basing it on your animals preference opposed to your own.

yes water dragons can grow large, but more often than not it doesn't happen in the way some caresheets tend to interpretate it.

I like how many of these peeps recomend these size enclosures without even having any expirience of the species in question an they therefore should not just conclude that an animal can live in X enclisure opposed to Y, this is why you will sometimes see animals in smaller than recomended caresheet enclsoures, because the keeper has took into consideration the animal and the factors surrounding it, it doens't nessacerily mean your wrong for keeping an animal in an enclosure that is smaller than the guidelines.

That isn't me saying cramp as many animals as you can together either, it is just using common sense, and doing what is best for the animal.

As for iguana enclosures being 8ft + again it would be nice if you could offer that, but not all iguanas do well in massive enclosures, like I mentioned, depending on the overall health and the past way of keeping for however long.

Some people may want to keep the iguanas highest point at the same height of the owner, for one of the main reasons is, this helps owner and iggy gain an understanding of one another, no one is the dominant and no one is any lower than the other.

So yes I maintain the basis that a water dragon should not be kept in anything less, unless they were suffering with some kind of health problem where falling could cause more damage or death, or base my choice on observing my animal itself.: victory:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Bigger is always better for most animals, but when you are looking at the minimum requirement for any anima,l size enclosures should not be made species specific.
> 
> I find that alot of the minimum requirements mentioned for most animals are mitigated and has became hugely exagerated to some point over the years.
> 
> ...


GOOD GOD YOU ARE AN ANIMAL!!!!.

I have held an iguana that was proberly 5foot 4.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> GOOD GOD YOU ARE AN ANIMAL!!!!.
> 
> I have held an iguana that was proberly 5foot 4.


 
I am off out this morning to go and take a look at an iggy for someone, he is supposed to be 6ft, I will beleive that when I see it 
He has been sneezing alot but they dunno if its an RI.


----------



## tippypilot (Dec 9, 2011)

*new one*

new one i built since speaking to you lot lol. more still to come with aquriam at bottom hence the gap ready lol. amazing what you can acheive when the car is off the road


----------



## tippypilot (Dec 9, 2011)

its 5x3x2ft and he loves it bit nervous at first now been exploring and jumping around everywhere


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I am off out this morning to go and take a look at an iggy for someone, he is supposed to be 6ft, I will beleive that when I see it
> He has been sneezing alot but they dunno if its an RI.


SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!.
What happened?.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!.
> What happened?.


 
It was roughly 4ft, I love how exagerated things can be, iggy seemed fine to me, he was snalting, not sneezing : victory:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> It was roughly 4ft, I love how exagerated things can be, iggy seemed fine to me, he was snalting, not sneezing : victory:


HAHA well it least it was a relief for the person was he well care for and that.?


The iguana i held was stood on my shoulder around 5 inch's above my head and the tail i could feel on the back of my knee and i was proberly 5foot 10inch's.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> HAHA well it least it was a relief for the person was he well care for and that.?
> 
> 
> The iguana i held was stood on my shoulder around 5 inch's above my head and the tail i could feel on the back of my knee and i was proberly 5foot 10inch's.


 
Yeah his overall health was well caterd for, but I wouldn't say that was the owners doing considering they haven't had him long.
We had a good chat about a few things and few bits of misinformed information which is fired around with the peeps having no basic understanding of what they advise lol.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Yeah his overall health was well caterd for, but I wouldn't say that was the owners doing considering they haven't had him long.
> We had a good chat about a few things and few bits of misinformed information which is fired around with the peeps having no basic understanding of what they advise lol.


Well at least they know what their doing after GOD LIKE ADVICE.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> Well at least they know what their doing after GOD LIKE ADVICE.


 
Hahaha its not dude it really isn't lmao.
Everyone is entitled to the way they want to put their husbandry to practice, but what I find they should not be entitled too is claiming that there way is the ONLY EVER WAY! to do things, and high hod back arrogant attitude with an invisiblity cloak they tend to wear on a steed.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hahaha its not dude it really isn't lmao.
> Everyone is entitled to the way they want to put their husbandry to practice, but what I find they should not be entitled too is claiming that there way is the ONLY EVER WAY! to do things, and high hod back arrogant attitude with an invisiblity cloak they tend to wear on a steed.


Come on SAL we all know you give out the best possible advice as you are a highly respected member.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> Come on SAL we all know you give out the best possible advice as you are a highly respected member.


 
I think peeps think a little too highly of me. :blush:
I am just like any other member mate and enthusiast with a keen interest.
just remember, there is a difference between knowledge and understanding, what you gain in knowledge is usless unless it is put to practice.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I think peeps think a little too highly of me. :blush:
> I am just like any other member mate and enthusiast with a keen interest.


It's because you are very experience with a highly dangerous animal.
Anyway i don't like trying to bug you too much with question's as i know how busy you are.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> It's because you are very experience with a highly dangerous animal.
> Anyway i don't like trying to bug you too much with question's as i know how busy you are.


 
They are only dangerouse in the hands of an idiot.:2thumb:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> They are only dangerouse in the hands of an idiot.:2thumb:


True that!!!!.

People need to know what their getting into nowaday's when they take on an iguana i honestly knew what i would of been getting into but as you have adviced me i think i will take your advice untill i am ready as i want to get a dwarf caimen when i'm older so we all got to start somewhere but i need to get experience first hand.

Is that offer still their SAL with your iggy.?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> True that!!!!.
> 
> People need to know what their getting into nowaday's when they take on an iguana i honestly knew what i would of been getting into but as you have adviced me i think i will take your advice untill i am ready as i want to get a dwarf caimen when i'm older so we all got to start somewhere but i need to get experience first hand.
> 
> Is that offer still their SAL with your iggy.?


yes, always will be.
when I move, I might have a few more I can show you too.
I would love to give you some hands on, and teach you a bit about varied characteristics, the warning signs, taming methods, enclosure setup, restraint if nessacery, diet, and to prove not one iguana is the same and should not be stereotyped but too differentiate the overviews from the individual animal.

Speaking of which, I now need to go and sort a few glitches out, so il be back on later on.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> yes, always will be.
> when I move, I might have a few more I can show you too.
> I would love to give you some hands on, and teach you a bit about varied characteristics, the warning signs, taming methods, enclosure setup, restraint if nessacery, diet, and to prove not one iguana is the same and should not be stereotyped but too differentiate the overviews from the individual animal.
> 
> Speaking of which, I now need to go and sort a few glitches out, so il be back on later on.


Ok well i won't pesture you anymore and it won't be till after christmas sometime and i will be getting a train up so i need to sort that out my mum said it would be a really good experience for me aswell and it's nice of you to do that.LOL


----------



## tippypilot (Dec 9, 2011)

nearly finished now just do fake background which will include fake waterfall with cave behind ambitous i know lol. god i love this site better than you tube with some bloke narating with some funky ass accent lol


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

tippypilot said:


> nearly finished now just do fake background which will include fake waterfall with cave behind ambitous i know lol. god i love this site better than you tube with some bloke narating with some funky ass accent lol


Just noticed you lived in southampton LOL their are getting quite a few of us on here now.


----------



## tippypilot (Dec 9, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> just noticed you lived in southampton lol their are getting quite a few of us on here now.


 yep lol notice you go to college next to rep shop to lol


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

tippypilot said:


> yep lol notice you go to college next to rep shop to lol


What one's that their's load's of them.


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

How old and how big is your CWD? i just measured mine 9-10 months old 18 inchies :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tippypilot (Dec 9, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> What one's that their's load's of them.


 merry oak where sonic tv use to be matt and mike


----------



## tippypilot (Dec 9, 2011)

wilko92 said:


> How old and how big is your CWD? i just measured mine 9-10 months old 18 inchies :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 dont lol lost my tape measure cut he 6months and quite big will get tape measure tomoz then let you know


----------



## tippypilot (Dec 9, 2011)

water pool all installed and he loves it keeps coming halfway down then jumps in from about 2ft up best thing is can see him swimming as sunk it into floor


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah i think they have got to be the best i've been too and i have been to alot their used to be another person their though.


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Ohh right! and yeh my CWD jumps from the top of his 4ft tank into his water splashes the whole tank LOL i had mine out most of the night he was beign very sociable! makes a change :lol2:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

wilko92 said:


> Ohh right! and yeh my CWD jumps from the top of his 4ft tank into his water splashes the whole tank LOL i had mine out most of the night he was beign very sociable! makes a change :lol2:


We need you to make one more post to get 500 post's WOOOOOO.
Does it take a lot of time to get the water dragon's tame then?.


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> We need you to make one more post to get 500 post's WOOOOOO.
> Does it take a lot of time to get the water dragon's tame then?.


 i dunno mine is tameish but i let it do as it pleases im worried if i grab it or stress it out his tail might drop something i reallllly dont want. But just like any animal take it steady and time they come round  took about 3 months to get him how he is now not scared of me but will avoid me sometimes which i dont mind lol! but his so funny me and the gf was lieing in bed watching tv, heard him jump up the bed 5 seconds later comes running up and sits on the gfs face hahaha!


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

wilko92 said:


> i dunno mine is tameish but i let it do as it pleases im worried if i grab it or stress it out his tail might drop something i reallllly dont want. But just like any animal take it steady and time they come round  took about 3 months to get him how he is now not scared of me but will avoid me sometimes which i dont mind lol! but his so funny me and the gf was lieing in bed watching tv, heard him jump up the bed 5 seconds later comes running up and sits on the gfs face hahaha!


If it is definitely a boy you know what he want's:mf_dribble:LOL.


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> If it is definitely a boy you know what he want's:mf_dribble:LOL.


 :| behave! lmao i dont think he expected a head to be the other end.. when he landed on her face her froze asif to say WTTTFFFF haha!


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

My water dragons not tame lol
he likes being stroked and he LOVES climbing up my arm and shredding me to bits
but heaven forbid i pick him up!


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

wilko92 said:


> :| behave! lmao i dont think he expected a head to be the other end.. when he landed on her face her froze asif to say WTTTFFFF haha!


Yeah he only froze to think what's that warm slimey thing LOL.

Nah he proberly S:censor:t himself thinking oh no she's gunna eat me!!!!.


----------



## tippypilot (Dec 9, 2011)

mine lets me hold him now and has the very odd morio out of my hand. but apart from that he/she doe what it likes lol


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Good way to tame them is pull the back legs off a cricket and let the cricket run up your arm, that way the CWD is coming to you and your not going to them :2thumb:


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

wilko92 said:


> Good way to tame them is pull the back legs off a cricket and let the cricket run up your arm, that way the CWD is coming to you and your not going to them :2thumb:


hes gotten better since hes gotten older but hes also more awkward since hes bigger and harder to get a hold of :devil:


----------



## tippypilot (Dec 9, 2011)

good idea lol. hoping to get him a gf/bf next week as got the bigger tank now and have it sexed


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

tippypilot said:


> good idea lol. hoping to get him a gf/bf next week as got the bigger tank now and have it sexed


Nice hope HE/SHE is gunna be happy with the new other half.LOL.


----------



## tippypilot (Dec 9, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> Nice hope HE/SHE is gunna be happy with the new other half.LOL.


 hope so but will get another viv ready just incase


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

tippypilot said:


> hope so but will get another viv ready just incase


Good idea!!!!.
What shop's do you use?


----------

